# Luna BBS02



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

My wife confiscated my BBS02 hardtail which has a 52V, 10 a-h battery, so I constructed a similar bike in order to ride with her. Already had a mid-80's Schwinn High Sierra frame (back yard reclamation) and the other parts for assembly including a $400 Luna BBS02. To make a long story short, I installed a solid axle on the rear Shimano hub since the bike was planned as a rigid single speed; the horizontal dropouts on the frame facilitated this. It's assembled and with a 52V, 6a-h battery seems to "run like a rabbit". Extended ride and pictures planned for tomorrow when I'll have some numbers on range and speed.


----------



## gumba (Dec 18, 2016)

I’ve built 4 bbshd bikes, 2 for me, and 2 for my wife. Best bang for the buck, and you can move it from bike to bike.


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

Will await frame availability for the Bafang Ultra for my next two; then we can explore some more remote areas. Probably need moped license and insurance, but haven't researched it yet.


----------



## geckocycles (Sep 3, 2006)

fos'l said:


> Will await frame availability for the Bafang Ultra for my next two; then we can explore some more remote areas. Probably need moped license and insurance, but haven't researched it yet.


Can't wait to get my Ultra here. Finally something for a frame builder without needing to order hundreds of units. Let the designs begin.


----------

